# Point my head...



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I want to become better 1911-informed...

Bushing guns, bushingless...
Full length guide rods, traditional...

What are the differences, NOT preferences, differences between the major players?

Springfield? Kimber? S&W? Taurus? Colt? 

Is there a "Everything you neded to know about 1911's" link I should read?

Educate me...

Thanks!
JeffWard


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I would be interested in this as well. Good question *other* Jeff :mrgreen::anim_lol:.

-Jeff-


----------



## hawcer (Feb 22, 2008)

Don't forget about feed-ramped and non-feed-ramped...

As far as the guide rods go,A full length works like most other autos(It more or less,guides the recoil spring,keeps it from binding) and uses a reverse plug to allow the rod to protrude through the muzzle end of the slide when racking the slide back.The Standard 2-piece allows the spring to "float" and it is trapped between the barrel and dust cover.

Bushingless slides use a bull barrel that is tapered and machined to fit the front slide opening .Slides using a bushing(standard) have a smaller diameter barrel with just enough clearance between the barrel and bushing to allow the barrel to drop free of the locking lugs when the slide is racked back.

You will find the bushingless system and full length guide rods on many of the "carry" or "commander" sized 1911's and all ultra types,I think.

I'm not going to get into the differences between all the big boy's producing 1911's.

Mil spec,Isn't alway's Mil spec....

:watching:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Thanks Hawcer...

BUMP!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hey Jeff go and join this forum and you can learn everything you want about the 1911/.45 all makes and models. They do have a lot of good info. Good luck.:smt1099


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

I have several 1911's both with full length and GI guide rods. I really don't know of it helps or not as t accuracy but I do believe that the gun cycles a little more smooth.

Bull barrels without a bushing I'm not a big fan of in a 1911 but I'm not sure why.

Ramped barrels are great! Thanks Para!:smt023 (Para makes ramped barrel 1911's)


----------



## Arcus (Feb 13, 2008)

*Missing link? ( couldn't help myself...)*



Baldy said:


> Hey Jeff go and join this forum and you can learn everything you want about the 1911/.45 all makes and models. They do have a lot of good info. Good luck.:smt1099


Which forum is that?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I assume a ramped/supported barrel and a full length guide rod, are adaptations to make the 1911 more "modern" usuing features found more often in modern guns, while keeping with the 1911 classic lines.

I'm a lot more an advocate of Function over Form... hense my penchant for "ugly", "blocky" XDs that function exceptionally well. Of course beauty is in the eye of the beholder...

I want a hghly reliable, simple, easy to break-down, easy to maintain, accurate, and "tinkerable" 1911.

I keep coming back to Springfield, since I own a few XDs and Para for the capacity...

JW


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

http://www.sightm1911.com/

This is a great site to learn about 1911s. Lots about the history and variants.

Many handgun reviews are posted as well.

Needless to say, it is very biased towards m1911


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Arcus said:


> Which forum is that?


Sorry about that. Here's the site. http://forum.m1911.org/index.php?:smt1099


----------

